# Is it ever to late to train?



## Meeko (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm just curious because so many people say there is a certain window that is best to train your pup. My pup Meeko is 13 months. He can do just about anything you ask if he knows you have a treat in your hand. Recently I have been training hard since he's going to out weigh me 

He does great in the home without treats. I've been training a lot in diff. surroundings still with treats because he doesn't listen without them. How do I make that switch? Have I already missed that window folks talk about? 

He gets soooo excited whenever we pass people or other dogs while walking. He literally weighs more that half of what I do so it's very difficult and embarrassing to attempt to control his excitement in public. I use a chain collar when on walks or during training. Any tips?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You have absolutely not missed any window of training time. Your dog will be fine. In fact, one thing I know is my DOG is never the problem in training. If my pups learning seems to slow or stop it due to MY LACK as a trainer, not theirs to learn.

Have to say, it's the reason the vast number of us go to dog classes! Cause we realize that dog classes are only about 1/4 about the dog at all, the rest is about teaching the human on the other end of the leash.

Cause when I learn MY job, my dog becomes a 'Rocket Scientist' and starts becoming even more amazing. And my frustration levels go down down down.

Other advantage of the group class is the built in distractions we all have problems with (how come my dog listens when I am alone at home but becomes DEAF when out in public  ).

Truthfully, I really do recommend classes. But if you only want to train yourself, I'd learn a new way and really pick up clicker training. There's alot of information available and since you KNOW it's about the human learning and then the dog, that may help a bit as you progress. Some great info to start is on: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0-intro-clicker-training-perfect-puppies.html


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Absolutely NEVER too late to train! I think my rescue spent her FIRST YEAR tied up on a chain! She was pretty out of control and overwhelming for me when I adopted her. Completely out of control. Didn't even know so much as sit! 

A year later we had graduated top of obedience classes, and got a standing ovation from the other participants in tracking classes, then on to Schutzhund and more advance obedience and tracking . . . ABSOLUTELY not too late! 

I second classes! It made ALL the difference for Keeta. Working with positive rewards among distractions in a controlled environment with clear weekly goals and personal feedback from the instructor . . . how can you go wrong? 

And chain/choke collars are pretty useless on big strong dogs that like to pull - for control try a prong collar, they can work miracles. You do need to know how to fit them properly, so see if you can find a trainer or an experienced dog person that can help you with that.


----------



## Michellelovesdogs (Apr 9, 2011)

I agree. It's absolutely never too late to start training.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Do you maen you use a choke chain? These types of collars actually hurt dogs they pinch the skin get caught up in the dogs fur if your dogs long coated, Berore nero was trained to heel we used to use a harness this way you get better control! Halti's are also excellent you have complete control over the dogs head! Another trick is if your dog is a puller whilst on the lead change the direction you are walking in so if your walking forwards and your dog pulls turn straight back round and start walking back. This is no fun for the dog as all he wants to do is move forwards to sniff at the next tree he see's. It's not easy and may take weeks for the dog to get the idea not to pull! If he pulls he aint going on any further!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It is NEVER too late to train.

In preparing for a new dog next year, I decided to use what I have learned over time and get my 8 year old girl walking without a prong (using a flat collar) and without undue correction. Tedious but working using old puppy training methods.

Oh, I DO endorse the prong. I am just trying to make myself a better trainer and can *experiment* on the old gal because she is still as headstrong as ever and is not a working dog.


----------



## Meeko (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement! 
Actually...He did go to training school. Last summer.:blush: He knows the basics but as far as consistency I just didn't put enough time into him. Kinda annoyed with myself... 

Yes, I'm referring to a choke chain. I didn't realize it could hurt him by getting caught in his fur, makes perfect sense tho. His hairs isn't long, but I could still see it being an issue. 

I do know he is very smart. He still remembers everything from school. Like I said tho it's not consistent and it's my fault. 

I will look into a clicker. Now that you mention it I used the clicker with my shepherd/lab mix 9 years ago. It worked great. 

I still have the book from last summer and have been going through it. I'll be back here a lot tho

~Sarah~


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Meeko said:


> Thanks for the encouragement!
> Actually...He did go to training school. Last summer.:blush: He knows the basics but as far as consistency I just didn't put enough time into him. Kinda annoyed with myself...
> 
> I will look into a clicker. Now that you mention it I used the clicker with my shepherd/lab mix 9 years ago. It worked great.
> ...


*I go to class for as long as we are learning.* So it's not a 'I signed up for 8 weeks, did well and now am DONE' type of thing. I may never be 'done' if I still want to have my dog progress and learn and do well!


----------



## Meeko (Apr 14, 2011)

Ah I see. You most definitely have a good point. Thank you!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Meeko said:


> Ah I see. You most definitely have a good point. Thank you!


and once you are done with the 'obedience' you can start up with the funs stuff like Agility Classes!!!! :wub:


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh no, it's definitely never too late. 
My vast inheritance is a 19 lbs JRT mix (weasel terrier), around 11-12 years old and had two classes as a puppy. My mom stopped at that point, no recall, no sit, no wait....reactive and pottied in the house. We didn't re-home her when my mother passed as people would want her because she's "cute" and then probably dump her as the behavior was atrocious. *sigh* and still pretty high energy for an "old lady"

She now sits and waits, and has acceptable recall. Granted she's not a GSD and will never be in AKC obedience trials, finding earthquake victims, or pulling a fleeing criminal down...but she's much happier with the structure. (Two year process and counting)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Meeko said:


> I'm just curious because so many people say there is a certain window that is best to train your pup.


There is no window to train your dog - what you may be thinking of is the socialization window. It's never fully closed either, but early socialization is so important, and if you miss that critical period you can't get it back. Here's an article: Fearfulness | Dog Star Daily

And another: http://www.workplaydogs.com/socialization.pdf

This one talks about the various developmental stages: Developmental Stages

Your dog is 13 months old - you could still be training him even if he were 13 _years _old. But the longer bad behavior is allowed to continue, the more firmly entrenched it can become, and the harder to fix. It's always better to encourage the behavior you want and to discourage the behavior you don't want, from the earliest possible age. But even if you're behind the 8 ball on this, it's never to late to start, it just might be more challenging because you're undoing previously established behavior patterns. (Think of it as not starting smoking in the first place vs trying to quit after having smoked for a few years.)

Please find a good training class!


----------

